# Silent & Solemn period clocks.



## Ron Dean (Aug 11, 2010)

Working offshore in the 1980’s, I often needed to make contact with the shore base.
I was told to keep clear of the “silent & solemn” periods (green & red sectors on the clock).
From memory all the platforms & rigs I worked on had this type of clock.
I’ve seen the same type of clock on many modern vessels and also in display cases at Maritime museums.
I understood the marked time sectors were allocated for emergency or important transmissions, but are they still relevant today? Was there a frequency reserved for messages during these periods and would the messages have been transmitted in Morse?

My apologies if the above is too basic for this forum.

Regards, Ron Dean.


----------



## EimbTrader (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Ron,
The a.m. time sectors in red (h+15-18 and h+45-48) were allocated for radio silence on international calling and distress frequency 500kHz in radiotelegraphy. 
The green sectors consequently (h+00-03 and h+30-33) for silence period on 2182kHz in radiotelephonie.
Today they are no more relevant, because these frequencies are no longer in use by maritime mobile services for calling and distress.

Hope this helps a little.

Best regards -EimbTrader


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

I like the phrase 'Silent and Solemn', it describes perfectly the passing of the Radio Officer from the Merchant Navy.


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

Have never heard them called that before.

(Thumb)


----------



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

EimbTrader said:


> Hi Ron,
> The a.m. time sectors in red (h+15-18 and h+45-48) were allocated for radio silence on international calling and distress frequency 500kHz in radiotelegraphy.
> The green sectors consequently (h+00-03 and h+30-33) for silence period on 2182kHz in radiotelephonie.


The idea being that weak signals - perhaps from a lifeboat transmitter, or a station which had been compromised in some sort of way, or maybe a station which was just a long distance away - stood a better chance of being heard when the frequency was quiet.


----------



## EimbTrader (Aug 25, 2007)

mikeg said:


> I like the phrase 'Silent and Solemn', it describes perfectly the passing of the Radio Officer from the Merchant Navy.


Hi mikeg,
Great minds think alike!

Cheers EimbTrader


----------



## EimbTrader (Aug 25, 2007)

BobDixon said:


> The idea being that weak signals - perhaps from a lifeboat transmitter, or a station which had been compromised in some sort of way, or maybe a station which was just a long distance away - stood a better chance of being heard when the frequency was quiet.


Hi Bob,
well done, thanks
thought of self-explanatory

Regards -- EimbTrader


----------

